
Down the Rabbit Hole: The world of estranged parents' forums - Mz
http://www.issendai.com/psychology/estrangement/themes-not-stalking.html
======
lisa_henderson
Fascinating, and very similar to my own family. This is especially true:

"When faced with evidence of their children's true feelings about unwanted
contact, parents minimize ("What have we been doing to him? Nothing but
telling him we love him!"), deny ("She's saying that because her abusive
husband ordered her to"), demand explanations ("Why should she be afraid of
me? I'm a weak little old woman who wouldn't hurt a fly!"), assert that they
are still doing the right thing ("How can this estrangement end if we don't
talk about it?"), and dismiss their children's emotions. The dismissal is the
hardest part to watch. The common attitude is that estranged adult children
shouldn't feel the way they do, so their nonconforming emotions can be
ignored. Even when estranged parents get direct, unvarnished information about
how they affect their children, they refuse to believe anything that goes
against their idea of how the relationship should be."

------
bootload
_" The gut-churning terror people feel at being stalked by their parents is no
different than how they feel at being stalked by an ex."_

If this is you?, it's time to read: _" Dangerous Personalities"_, Joe Navarro
~
[http://www.jnforensics.com/#!books/cnec](http://www.jnforensics.com/#!books/cnec)
to evaluate the risk(s) you face.

